# إثبات توسط مكة المكرمة لليابسة



## إسلام علي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اثبات توسط مكة المكرمة لليابسة دراسة باستخدام القياسات وصور الأقمار الصناعية ​ 




 دكتور مهندس يحيى وزيرى​  منذ أن نبه الأستاذ الدكتور حسين كمال الدين رحمه الله الى أن مكة تتوسط اليابسة، فقد انقسم الناس حول هذا الاكتشاف الى فريقين أساسيين مابين مؤيد ومعارض، وكان وجه الاعتراض قائما نظرا لأن اكتشافه لم يتم اثباته بالقياسات العلمية الدقيقة. ​  لذلك فقد حاول بعض علماء المسلمين المعاصرين اثبات ذلك، وكان منهم الأستاذ الدكتور مسلم شلتوت وذلك عن طريق استخدام برنامجا للحاسب الآلى، لاثبات توسط مكة المكرمة لليابسة، وبالرغم من هذا الجهد المشكور فظلت العديد من الاعتراضات قائمة ورافضة لهذه الفكرة، لعدم تقديم القياسات العلمية الدقيقة من واقع المسافات الحقيقية بين مكة وحدود اليابسة، باستخدام وسيلة علمية صحيحة ويمكن الاتفاق عليها فى الأوساط العلمية فى نفس الوقت. ​  لذلك فقد بدأت منذ عدة سنوات فى بحث ودراسة متواصلة من أجل اثبات حقيقة توسط مكة لليابسة والخصائص التصميمية للكعبة المشرفة، وقد وفقنى الله سبحانه وتعالى لذلك، وقمت بنشر جزء كبير من هذه الدراسات فى العديد من المؤتمرات والمجلات العلمية فى القاهرة والمغرب والجزائر والسعودية وقطر، كما تم نشر أجزاء من هذه الدراسة فى العديد من المواقع الأليكترونية. ​  ان الهدف من هذا البحث هو اثبات توسط مكة المكرمة لحدود اليابسة، من خلال القياسات الدقيقة والتى تحدد المسافات الصحيحة مابين مكة المكرمة ونقاط معينة مختارة على حدود قارات العالمين القديم (آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا) والجديد (الأمريكتين واستراليا والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة). ​ أولا: توسط مكة لليابسة عند علماء اللغة والتفسير: ​  ذهب عدد من علماء اللغة إلى أن سبب تسمية مكة بهذا الاسم هو أنها وسط الأرض، يقول الزبيدي فى كتابه "تاج العروس"(1): «وقيل: إِنَّ مكة مأَخوذة من المُكاكَةِ وهي اللّبُّ والمُخُّ الذي في وَسَطِ العَظْمِ، سمِّيَتْ بها لأنَّها وَسَطُ الدُّنْيا ولُبُّها وخالِصُها», ويقول في موضع آخر مبيناً سبب تسمية مكة بأم القرى: «وأم القرى مكة - زيدت شرفاً- لأنها توسطت الأرض فيما زعموا". ​  وفي ثنايا حديث علماء التفسير المسلمين قديماً عن فضل مكة على سائر البلدان جاءت الإشارة إلى أن مكة المكرمة تقع في وسط العالم, يقول القرطبي(2): «قوله تعالى: ﴿وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً﴾[البقرة: 143], المعنى: وكما أن الكعبة وسط الأرض كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا، أي جعلناكم دون الأنبياء وفوق الأمم, والوسط: العدل, وأصل هذا أن أحمد الأشياء أوسطها»، ويقول ابن عطية في تفسيره(3): «وأم القرى مكة سميت بذلك لوجوه أربعة، منها أنها منشأ الدين والشرع, ومنها ما روي أن الأرض منها دحيت, ومنها أنها وسط الأرض وكالنقطة للقرى, ومنه ما لحق عن الشرع من أنها قبلة كل قرية, فهي لهذا كله أم وسائر القرى بنات». ​  ومن ذلك أيضاً ما قاله أبو حيان في تفسيره(4):«﴿وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا﴾[الأنعام: 92] أم القرى مكة وسميت بذلك لأنها منشأ الدين, ودحو الأرض منها, ولأنها وسط الأرض, ولكونها قبلة وموضع الحج ومكان أول بيت وضع للناس»، ويقول النسفي في تفسيره(5): «وسميت أم القرى لأنها سرة الأرض وقبلة أهل القرى وأعظمها شأناً والناس يؤمونها». ​  مما سبق يتضح لنا أن بعض علماء اللغة والتفسير، قد فهموا أن مكة المكرمة تتوسط الأرض اما من المعنى اللغوى لاسمها "مكة" أو الوصف القرآنى لها بأنها "أم القرى"، أو من خلال فهم وتفسير ماورد فى بعض الآيات القرآنية التى وردت فى سور البقرة والأنعام والشورى. ​ ثانيا: توسط مكة لليابسة عند علماء العصر الحديث: ​  توجد دراستان هامتان أجريتا فى القرن العشرين حول توسط مكة لليابسة، أما أغلب المقالات والدراسات المنشورة فلاتعدو أكثر من نقل أو تكرار لما ورد بهاتين الدراستين. ​  الدراسة الأولى أجريت فى منتصف السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، حيث لاحظ الدكتور حسين كمال الدين رحمه الله، (الذي شغل درجة الأستاذية لمادة المساحة في عدد من الجامعات والمعاهد العليا في مصر والرياض) تمركز مكة المكرمة في قلب دائرة تمر بأطراف جميع القارات، أي أن اليابسة على سطح الكرة الأرضية موزعة حول مكة المكرمة توزيعا منتظما، وأن هذه المدينة المقدسة تعتبر مركزا لليابسة(6). ​  وبالرغم من هذه الملاحظة العلمية الهامة فان الأستاذ الدكتور حسين كمال الدين لم يقدم الدليل العلمى، عن طريق القياسات العلمية الدقيقة التى تثبت هذه الملاحظة بشكل قطعي فى ذلك الوقت، ولكن يرجع فضل ابراز هذا الاكتشاف الرائع فى العصر الحديث لهذا العالم المسلم رحمه الله. ​  أما الدراسة الثانية فكانت على يد العالم الأستاذ الدكتور مسلم شلتوت فى التسعينيات من القرن العشرين، وقد كان يعمل أستاذا لبحوث الشمس والفضاء بمعهد البحوث الفلكية والجيوفيزيائية بمصر، وقد اقتصرت دراسته على استخدام برنامج أعد خصيصا لذلك باستخدام الحاسب الآلى، لحساب المسافة بين مكة المكرمة ونقاط قياس محددة على أطراف اليابسة بالنسبة للعالمين القديم والجديد(7). ​  وبالرغم من أهمية هذه الدراسة لاستخدامها منهجا علميا واضحا، ولكنها اقتصرت على دراسة بالحاسب الآلى ولم تعتمد على قياسات حقيقية هذا من جانب، ومن جانب آخر فقد اقتصرت على اختيار نقاط قليلة للقياس خاصة بالنسبة لقارات العالم الجديد، كما أن بعض القياسات كانت غير دقيقة. ​ ثالثا: اثبات توسط مكة لليابسة من خلال القياسات وصور الأقمار الصناعية: ​  من المعروف لكل الخبراء والمتخصصين أنه لايمكن الاعتماد على الخرائط الجغرافية المعروفة، لتحديد قياسات علمية ودقيقة بين موقعين أو مدينتين على تلك الخرائط، لأن هذه الخرائط ماهى الا عبارة عن رسم يمثل اسقاط لقارات العالم، ولايمكن أن يعبر عن المسافات والاتجاهات الحقيقية فى آن واحد، لذلك فقد استخدمت فى بحثى لاثبات توسط مكة المكرمة لليابسة على برنامجين يعتمدان على صور الأقمار الصناعية الحقيقية للكرة الأرضية، كما أن بهما امكانية عمل قياسات دقيقة للمسافات القوسية والاتجاهات بين أى نقطتين على سطح الكرة الأرضية، وهذه البرامج هى(8): ​ أ- جوجل ايرث Google Earth ب(9): وهو برنامج معروف بامكانياته العالية لتحديد المسافات بين أى نقطتين على سطح الكرة الأرضية بدقة متناهية، من خلال الصور الحقيقية للكرة الأرضية الملتقطة عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية. ​ ب- Qibla locator ب (10): وهو برنامج مصمم خصيصا لتحديد اتجاه القبلة بدقة متناهية من أى نقطة على سطح الكرة الأرضية، كمايحدد المسافة بين أى نقطة على الكرة الأرضية ومكة المكرمة (القبلة) بدقة متناهية أيضا، باستخدام صور الأقمار الصناعية. ​  وهذه البرامج السابقة معروفة ومعتمدة لدى المتخصصين والخبراء فى أنحاء العالم من الناحية العلمية، ويتم الاعتماد على نتائجها من الناحية العلمية لدقتها المتناهية. ​ 3- نتائج الدراسة العلمية ومناقشتها: ​ أ- بالنسبة لتوسط مكة للعالم القديم (أفريقيا واوروبا وآسيا): ​  تم اختيار مواقع محددة (ممثلة بخطوط الطول والعرض) والتى تمثل أبعد مسافات عن مكة المكرمة فى قارتى أفريقيا وأوروبا وآسيا، وقد اتضح أن المسافة المتوسطة مابين أبعد حدود فى قارة أفريقيا وأوروبا (جزيرة أيسلندا) وآسيا تساوى حوالى 6511 كم، مع وجود جزء من قارة آسيا لم يدخل فى حدود المسافة السابقة لاتساع لكبر مساحة هذه القارة، انظر شكل (1). ​  وسوف يتضح لنا أن الجزء المتبقى من قارة آسيا سوف يدخل فى قياسات الحدود القريبة من قارات العالم الجديد، وذلك لأن أبعد نقطة فى قارة آسيا تلتقى مع أبعد نقطة من الحدود الشمالية لقارة أمريكا الشمالية عند مضيق برنج، ارجع الى شكل (2). ​ 

 شكل (1): مكة المكرمة تقع فى مركز دائرة تمس أبعد نقاط قارتى أفريقيا وأوروبا.( من دراسة وعمل الباحث) ​ ب- بالنسبة لتوسط مكة لحدود قارات العالم الجديد القريبة: ​  تم اختيار مواقع محددة (ممثلة بخطوط الطول والعرض) والتى تمثل المسافات مابين مكة المكرمة والحدود القريبة من قارات العالم الجديد (استراليا والأمريكتين والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة) ويدخل فيها نقطة التقاء قارة آسيا مع قارة أمريكا الشمالية عند مضيق "برنج". ​  وقد اتضح أن المسافة المتوسطة مابين أقرب حدود فى قارات العالم الجديد (استراليا والأمريكتين والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة) بالاضافة الى نقطة التقاء قارة آسيا مع قارة أمريكا الشمالية عند مضيق "برنج" تساوى حوالى 9320 كم، شكل (2). ​ 

 

 لقطات حقيقية بالقمر الصناعى توضح خطوط القياس بين مكة والساحل الغربى لقارة استراليا، والساحل الغربى لقارة أمريكا الجنوبية. ​ 

 شكل (2): مكة المكرمة تقع فى مركز دائرة تمس أقرب نقاط قارات العالم الجديد، بالاضافة لنقطة التقاء آسيا وامريكا الشمالية عند مضيق برنج، وكذلك اليابان (من دراسة وعمل الباحث). ​ ج- بالنسبة لتوسط مكة لحدود قارات العالم الجديد البعيدة: ​  تم اختيار مواقع محددة (نقاط ممثلة بخطوط الطول والعرض) تمثل أبعد المسافات مابين مكة المكرمة والحدود البعيدة من قارات العالم الجديد (استراليا والأمريكتين والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة)، وقد اتضح أن المسافة المتوسطة مابين مكة المكرمة وأبعد حدود فى قارات العالم الجديد (استراليا والأمريكتين والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة) تساوى حوالى 13269 كم، شكل (3). ​ د- بالنسبة للمسافة مابين مكة والمراكز الجغرافية لقارات العالم الجديد: ​  يقصد بالمركز الجغرافى لأى قارة أى النقطة التى تمثل المركز المتوسط لهذه القارة من حيث المساحة، وقد اتضح أن المسافة المتوسطة مابين مكة المكرمة والمراكز الجغرافية لقارات العالم الجديد (استراليا(11) والأمريكتين(12) والقارة الجنوبية المتجمدة(13)) تساوى حوالى 11494 كم، شكل (4). ​ 



​ شكل (3): مكة المكرمة تقع فى مركز دائرة تمس أبعد نقاط تقع على حدود قارات العالم الجديد. (من دراسة وعمل الباحث). ​ ​ 

 شكل (4): مكة المكرمة مركز لدائرة يمر محيطها بالمراكز الجغرافية لقارات العالم الجديد. ​ ان النتائج السابقة توضح أن توسط مكة لليابسة يظهر من خلال عدة مستويات وليس مستوى واحد فقط، حيث أنها تتوسط أبعد حدود لقارتى أفريقيا واوروبا معا، كما أنها تتوسط الحدود القريبة لقارات العالم الجديد مع الجزء الباقى من قارة آسيا حيث يلتقى مع الحدود الشمالية لقارة أمريكا الشمالية عند مضيق برنج، كما أنها تحقق التوسط بالنسبة لحدود قارات العالم الجديد البعيدة والتى تمثل حدود اليابسة من الخارج، وأخيرا فان مكة المكرمة تبتعد تقريبا بنفس المسافة عن النقاط التى تتوسط قارات العالم الجديد أى عن مراكزها الجغرافية، شكل (5). ​  وعند اجراء كل القياسات على مواقع (نقاط) أخرى ترجح بعض الدراسات أنها تتوسط اليابسة، لم نجد أن أى من هذ المواقع قد حقق ماحققه موقع مكة المتميز من قياسات سابقة، وهذا يعنى أن مكة المكرمة هى الموقع الوحيد على سطح الكرة الأرضية الذى يمكن أن يتوسط حدود اليابسة المتمثلة فى القارات السبع المعروفة. ​ 

 شكل (5): مكة المكرمة مركز لعدة دوائر تمس حدود اليابسة للعالم القديم والحديث. ​ نتائج وتوصيات البحث: ​  أثبتت الدراسة العلمية التى قمنا باجرائها عن طريق القياسات الدقيقة وصور الأقمار الصناعية، باستخدام برامج معروفة يتم الاعتماد على نتائجها فى الأبحاث العلمية، أن مكة المكرمة تتوسط اليابسة، ويظهر ذلك من خلال توسطها لأربعة دوائر تمر بحدود اليابسة لقارات العالم السبع وكذلك المراكز الجغرافية لقارات العالم الجديد. ​  وقد تأكد الباحث من أن مكة المكرمة هى الموقع الوحيد على الكرة الأرضية، والذى يمكن ان يحقق تلك القياسات والنتائج، مما يؤكد على أن لمكة المكرمة موقعا فريدا ومتميزا لاينافسها فى ذلك موقع أو مدينة اخرى، من هنا وصفت فى القرآن الكريم بأنها أم القرى. ​  وحيث أن مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة تقعان على نفس خط الطول ( حوالى 39.50 درجة شرق جرينتش)، فان الدراسة توصى بأن يكون خط طول "مكة – المدينة"، هو خط الطول الأساسى لحساب التوقيت العالمى بدلا من خط جرينتش الذى تم فرضه على العالم دون أى سبب علمى أو منطقى واضح. ​ يمكن التواصل مع المؤلف على الإيميل التالي:​  y_wazeri***********​


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng_afify (11 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الشرح المبسط


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يناير 2009)

وجزاكم مثله
اللهم إنصر إخواننا في غزة


----------



## حسااام (13 يناير 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gc2003 (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير جزاء


----------



## abbassifaw (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ابعاد (4 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير جزاء*​


----------



## طالب ليبي (8 مايو 2009)

الله ايكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد مساح (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## علي عبد القادر (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات دي يا بشر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي العزيز


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لولا شكرا جزيلا على هذا البحث المفيد والذي يبدو ان مؤلفه قد بذل فيه جهد كبيرا ووقتا ثمينا 
وأسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته وان يغفر له ولوالديه ولجميع المسملين 
بصراحة اعجبني البحث كثيرا ولكن طرح اجابات دارت في خلدي ارجوا ان لا يفهم ان الغرض منها الانتقاص من هذا المجهود العلمي والبحثي الرائع .. ولكن الغرض الاساسي توضيح الصورة وتبين بعض لو انه فيه لباشا لا سامح الله .

السؤال 1: ماذا نستفيد نحن كمسلمين من أن نعرف ان مكة هي مركز الارض ؟

السؤال 2 : طريقة الدوائر هل هي متبعة في تحديد مركز المساحات غير المنتظمة ؟ ام هي طريق خاصة ؟

السؤال 3: هل تم تجربة طريقة مركز الشكل الهندسي "c.g " ولو بشكل تقريبا 
وفق المعادلة :
مجموع المراكز في المساحات 
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مجموع المساحات 
السؤال 4: ماهي المناطق و المدن التي تم ترجيح كونها كمركز لليابسة على الارضة وثتب فشلها ؟ يا حبذا لو تكون اوجه القصور موضحة بالرسومات المساعدة .

السؤال 5 : ما الخطأ في استخدام خط غرينتش ولماذا يفضل التغير الي الخط المار بمدينتي مكة والمدينة ؟

اسئلة اتمنى ان نجد لها اجابات .. وكما قلت سابقا ان هدفنا استكمال اوجه البحث وتقديمه بصورة كاملة 
تشبع فضولنا العلمي 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

كل الطرق تؤدي الي مكة وليست روما


----------



## مصطفى عيسى ميرغني (28 يوليو 2009)

نفع الله بك و وفقك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

م ابراهيم بن خليل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لولا شكرا جزيلا على هذا البحث المفيد والذي يبدو ان مؤلفه قد بذل فيه جهد كبيرا ووقتا ثمينا
> وأسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته وان يغفر له ولوالديه ولجميع المسملين
> بصراحة اعجبني البحث كثيرا ولكن طرح اجابات دارت في خلدي ارجوا ان لا يفهم ان الغرض منها الانتقاص من هذا المجهود العلمي والبحثي الرائع .. ولكن الغرض الاساسي توضيح الصورة وتبين بعض لو انه فيه لباشا لا سامح الله .
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم شكرا لكلماتك بالنسبة للإجابة على أسئلتك فالكاتب أعلم والله أعلى وأعلم ولكني أعرف شيئا قد يفيد

1- الفائدة هو ازدياد إيمانا مع الإيمان 
{ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولاً } سمى مكة أم القرى وفي هذا معاني كثيرة منها توسطها للأرض كما ثبت وهنا { لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَاناً مَّعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ } يزداد تصديقنا لكلام ربنا 
{ قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ اللَّهُ يُنشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }
والعلم محمود وهدف لذاته

5- الخطأ هو أن جرينتش أصلا ليست في مركز الأرض بالمرة ما حدث هو أن أقامت الدول العالمية الكبرى مؤتمر لتوحيد قياس عالمي للوقت ولأن انجلتزا كانت في هذا الوقت قوية فقد تم رفض القدس ومكة واختارت بريطانيا قرية نائية ليس لها أهمية وهي جرينتش لتصبح مقياس يقيس العالم الوقت عليه


----------



## عرفه السيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع فعلا معلومه مفيده


----------



## ابوهشوم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي اسلام


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafammy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابورواش (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
_


----------

